# I need a shed



## suzyandal (Nov 18, 2006)

We have a place near Baldwin. Someone told me that there are Mennonites in the area that build reasonably priced custom sheds and will deliver them .Does anyone have any info on this, or know of anyone else that builds custom sheds .Thanks in advance Al


----------



## DTrain (Mar 16, 2005)

Not sure if it's the same, but the Amish over by Fremont build sheds. The place is called Mast Mini Barns. I think the have display setup by Wesco on M120 just West of Fremont.


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

How big of shed are you talking about? I have built a few sheds myself, and they are not all that hard to complete. On one of them, I even built the walls and homemade trusses here, trailered it and assembled it up north. PM me if you'd like more info.


----------



## Liv4Huntin' (May 24, 2000)

I checked with my brother that lives up in that area....... he said the quickest way to find someone is to go to the Farm Bureau or to the Fremont Co-op and look on their bulletin boards. The Mennonites post cards there 'advertising' for their carpentry/building. He didn't have any first-hand experience with any of the folks up there, so couldn't recommend anyone in particular.
~ m ~


----------



## suzyandal (Nov 18, 2006)

Thanks for all the help guys..


----------

